# ATTENTION POKEMON X/Y PLAYERS (IMPORTANT)



## Bulbamew (Oct 21, 2013)

It has recently been announced, and confirmed by Nintendo on their official website, that saving and quitting the game in parts of Lumiose City may render the game unplayable.

The 'forbidden' areas simply consist of the 'outer circle' of the city. The streets on the inside, the centre circle, and all buildings are 'safe'.

I was skeptical at first as you may be on this being true, but it is on Nintendo's official website, so I'm pretty sure this is genuine. They are apparently working on a patch for it to be released on the eShop. Here's a link to the article.

Until then, if you need to save the game just avoid the whole of Lumiose City (just to be safe).

Hope I helped :sunglasses:


----------

